

My startup is hiring - martian
http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs?refer=hn

======
substack
I really hate years of experience used as a metric because it doesn't
distinguish between people who did are actually experienced in a technology
and people who have merely been around a technology for a long time but never
bothered to probe its internals.

Not that I'm looking for a job, but this advert doesn't exactly sell the
position, either. What sorts of technical problems are you solving? What is
your development environment like? How does your team collaborate? You mention
PHP, javascript, and linux, but what are you doing with these technologies
specifically?

~~~
martian
Thanks for your comment. Working with someone who's spent time in an
engineering team is valuable and means we don't need to train on that part of
the job.

Otherwise I think your points are very valid and I will work to flesh out this
job description to describe some of the more interesting things we're working
on.

------
drivingmenuts
So, why does your startup have a Cordon Bleu trained chef? Is that blowing
money that could be better spent elsewhere? I understand that feeding your
programmers keeps butts in seats that otherwise would be doing something else,
but that just seems a bit excessive.

Kind of like the game rooms, health spas, etc., that wasted a lot of money in
the last boom.

~~~
johnl
They advertise her in return for her services would be a better conclusion.
Looks like matching services is the business they are in so it is not so far
fetched. From her feedback, she does a great job.

